
FreeBSD Meets Linux at the Open Source Summit [video] - andrewl
https://www.tfir.io/2019/08/24/freebsd-meets-linux-at-the-open-source-summit/
======
andrewl
This is an interview with Deb Goodkin, who is the executive director of the
FreeBSD Foundation.

